# Meet Punchy, my polydactyl cat!



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

Punchy is a brown mackerel tabby, and he has 3 extra digits on each front paw and 1 extra on each rear. Got him from the shelter back in April when he was a bit over a year old. He's gotten a lot bigger since then!

First 2 were taken pretty soon after we got him:



















And some more recent pics:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow!!! Awesome stripes!!!!! 

How's he getting along with your other three cats?


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sadly my 7 year old indoor/outdoor cat Zero disappeared back in May and hasn't been seen since.  

He gets along really well with my snowshoe Patch, they are good pals since they are both high energy cats. Molly is a bit of a loner, she tolerates them both and will get groomed by them sometimes but doesn't really show affection in return. 

Also had a sick 5 week old kitten dumped on us 2 weeks ago and he's been staying here since, Punchy and Patch both love to play with him!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh!!! :luv

I'm so sorry about Zero. atback


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

It was right after his 7th birthday. 










His breakaway collar was in the street with no other signs of him. There was a new tom in the area that had been antagonizing him so I'm thinking he got in a tussle and ran off/got displaced or got hit by a car/injured and hid somewhere we couldn't find him 

Here are some vids of the kitten:










Any clues what the kitten might be? I was guessing tortie/tabby mix but not sure.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great videos!

Unfortunately for you, I *do* what kind of kitten he is. He's a San Diego Sand Cat, and they only really thrive in San Diego. You can bring him down here, or I can come up and get him, whichever you prefer.

:grin:


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

great poly-cat , glad to see some more silly feet pics..


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Punchy is adorable! That picture in the cat tree is classic. I've never seen polydactyls like that. What huge mitts he has! I bet he wouldn't have trouble catching bugs with those paws.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

What a beautiful cat!! Looks like he has boxing gloves on.  Love the stripes.


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

When he and Patch box with each other Punchy's paws cover his entire face! It's double the slapping power!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the perspective in the photo with the two paws outstretched -- cool photo!


----------

